# Problème de répartition BootCamp



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je souhaitais supprimer une partition bootcamp de mon disque principal mais lorsque je passe par l'assistant bootcamp il me sort une erreur "Votre disque ne peux être restauré sur une partition simple".

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Voici ma liste informative

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         95.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                894.5 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +123.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            33.0 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$
```

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir *steevensw*

Voici la partition bloquante pour la récupération de l'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP* une fois supprimée -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3
```


passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande : supprime les *2* partitions du bas > récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > réaffiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Voilà j'ai le copier coller voici le retour. Merci des explications.



```
iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
disk1 is neither an APFS Container Reference nor an APFS Physical Store
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         95.4 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +123.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            33.2 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$
```


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> cette commande : supprime les *2* partitions du bas > récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > réaffiche la configuration des disques


Une question, manifestement il a un FusionDrive, j'ai du mal à saisir la réaffectation en disk1.

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

J'ai saisi *disk1* pour le *Conteneur* alors qu'il s'agit de *disk2*.

- passe la commande de rattrapage :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Je pense que ça fonctionne merci en tous cas 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            33.3 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

@ *steevensw*

Récupération d'espace réussie : problème réglé.


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Le problème  c'est que je n'arrive pas à installer windows donc mon soucis de répartition  continue. Ainsi mon iMac souffre d'un bug où à la moitié de la partition ça n'avance plus malgré les heures.
J'ai mis 800 g de Windows pour info.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Tu n'as qu'à arrêter si l'opération n'est pas achevée.


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Je comprends mais comment je pourrais installer windows. La dernière fois que j'ai arrêter l'opération j'ai eu mon problème initial. Mon but en somme c'est installer windows.
Merci pour les réponses en tout cas


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Re-essaie avec une taille moins grande pour la partition Windows.


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2019)

steevensw973 a dit:


> Je comprends mais comment je pourrais installer windows. La dernière fois que j'ai arrêter l'opération j'ai eu mon problème initial. Mon but en somme c'est installer windows.


Fais une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac ? On ne connait rien de ton modèle d'iMac. Mais j'avoue que ce type de problème est récurrent avec des iMac ayant une option FusionDrive et personne ne voit pourquoi !


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Maintenant que j'ai annuler le processus j'ai le retour à mon problème initial. Ainsi tu peux m'aider encore pour le résoudre. Après je pourrais alors mettre une taille moins grande.

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            33.3 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         161.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                828.5 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +189.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         161.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                828.5 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +189.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$
```


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)




----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

La commande de récupération est :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


poste le retour

Veux-qu'on essaie un repartitionnement via une commande du *terminal* ensuite ? - histoire de vérifier si ça passe ?


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Voici le retour


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2019)

Hé ben, c'est plutôt étrange avec un iMac de 2019 ! Le nom exact du fichier .iso qu'il faut utiliser est *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Retour réussi à la case départ -->

- veux-tu tester un repartitionnement via le *terminal* ?​


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

À vrai dire je suis chaud pour tout tant que je revienne  à 1 to puis je peux utiliser windows

J'ai bien cette version pourtant je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Quelle taille veux-tu affecter à la partition *BOOTCAMP* dans notre essai ?


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Je suis d'accord pour un repartitionnement allons y

500 giga ça va ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *500 Go* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *500 Go* environ en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour intégral. Préviens si la commande paraît plantée.


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Voilà 


```
iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 500g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 527 546 298 368 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 472 448 831 488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 37 245 419 520 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.129.100.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.109.100.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.250.109.100.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.250.109.100.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (3997712+1) bitmap address (114a80)
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 472 448 831 488 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 1030109504 sectors in 16095461 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=923162624 drv=0x80 bsec=1030361088 bspf=125752 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Ça a marché sans problème -->

- passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau => qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Donc là j'ai Windows  il est installé? 

```
iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         472.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                527.5 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Volume de *527 Go* créé.

- passe la commande de récupération :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui supprime la partition créée > récupère son espace > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Le retour


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.6 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

iMac-de-ABFOSS:~ abfoss$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Aucun problème -->

- tu pourrais repartitionner avec l'Assistant BootCamp => en demandant la même taille de *500 Go*.​
- pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows à proprement parler => c'est *Locke* qui s'y entend.​


----------



## steevensw973 (29 Novembre 2019)

Merci beaucoup j'ai fais ce que tu m'a dis avec la réparation Boot Camp donc j'attends. Bonne soirée


----------

